# Banned from Oscarfish.com



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
I am a member of Oscarfish.com with the same username (taylorhedrich). For some reason I tried going there earlier and it said I was banned. Why me?? I thought that I was a great help to their forums. I've never ever been banned from forums before. When I go to the site this is exactly what it says:

You have been banned from this forum.
Please contact the webmaster or board administrator for more information.

How the heck am I supposed to contact them, if I'm banned and can't send them a private message? It won't let me create a new username either. Has anyone else had this experience? If so, can you please help me get through this, or at least find out a e-mail address for me to write to? I would do it, but like I said, It won't let me ANYWHERE on the site. 
Thanks for your help,
~Taylor~


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

You are very whiny, that may be the cause


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

armac said:


> You are very whiny, that may be the cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I'm sorry about the whininess, but I loved that forum







I'll e-mail [email protected] and see what happens. By the way Scrubbs, thanks.
~Taylor~


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

you got the


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Perhaps you went around and posted on all of their 1+ year old threads and annoyed everyone to the point that they gave you the boot so they didn't have to read your posts anymore.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i also got banned for no reason forget them its pretty crap any way


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Suprised I havent been banned from here yet


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

SirOneEighty,
Nope that wasn't the case there, because I was a member here before at Oscarfish.com, and I learned my lesson here the hard way. I remembered to look at the date of the posts this time








Again, I am so sorry about that. Piranha-fury was my very first web forum experience and I had no idea what I was doing








I hope that ya'll still aren't mad about that. I e-mailed to see what is goin' on, so hopefull I'll get a reply soon. I'll update you on what happens, if anyone out there really cares








~Taylor~


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dont sweat it. at least you apologize


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Ive never even heard of that forum before.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Its easy to get past a ban. Click here to view your beloved page, even if they IP banned you.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Its easy to get past a ban. Click here to view your beloved page, even if they IP banned you.
> [snapback]942424[/snapback]​


you have been banned from this forum...


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

just juse p fury and no other forum


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

dude, f*ck that site, i went to register to see what the big deal is. and my email that was made last week was banned. plus i had to trpe in three fake email addresses before i found one that wasn't banned. P-fury is way better than that site, why do you want to go there anyway? any questions you have about oscars can be answered here. if the reason you want to be there is cause a friend is on the forum, send him/her this link. problem solved.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> SirOneEighty,
> Nope that wasn't the case there, because I was a member here before at Oscarfish.com, and I learned my lesson here the hard way. I remembered to look at the date of the posts this time
> 
> 
> ...


If you delete and reinstall the driver for your modem and settings throught your control panel then you should be able to rejoin.....i get banned alot from UT 2005 (online game) for whooping clans into submission....that is only if you want to go back. I would not if i had truly done nothing wrong...but i find it hard to belive that you didnt irritate someone enough to be booted..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

hahaha oscarfish.com


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

They might not have banned you. I've seen this happen before when they're updating thier bulletin board software.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Its easy to get past a ban. Click here to view your beloved page, even if they IP banned you.
> [snapback]942424[/snapback]​


What does IP banned mean? I tried it, but the website you gave me proxify.com wants money. I am not willing to pay money so I guess that I will never get to go to that site again.







I've erased all of my cookies which went to my recycle bin and then I erased them there. Shouldn't that solve the problem then and let me go to the site?
~Taylor~


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Scolopendra said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > SirOneEighty,
> ...


Whoa!! Can you put this in "dummy" instructions, because I have no clue what this is supposed to mean.








~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No that won't solve the problem because your IP address is basically like your computers "phone number" on the internet. It's used so that information sent over the network reaches the right place. Getting rid of cookies has nothing to do with it.

It's too bad there isn't someone like Drew running a cichlid website or something, that'd be useful in this situation...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

a few days ago i was googling fish forums like these and came accross this site. after reading posts and such i wanted to register and when i went to register it says this email has been banned.i dunno why, ive never posted anything there.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> No that won't solve the problem because your IP address is basically like your computers "phone number" on the internet. It's used so that information sent over the network reaches the right place. Getting rid of cookies has nothing to do with it.
> 
> *It's too bad there isn't someone like Drew running a cichlid website or something, that'd be useful in this situation...*
> [snapback]942868[/snapback]​


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Drew said:


> hahaha oscarfish.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you mod there drew


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha oscarfish.com
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised--he's a mod whore


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Who is Drew anyway?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Who is Drew anyway?
> [snapback]942978[/snapback]​


dude don't even worry about oscafish...if your into cichlids..this is all you need to get your fix

click me taylor..quickly..you can meet the drew here.

cheap plug..


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Cheap plug? What is all that supposed to mean? I'm sorry but I'm new to all this computer slang. Hey, is Cichlid Madness a good forum? Is it better than Oscarfish.com?
~Taylor~


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> Suprised I havent been banned from here yet
> [snapback]941982[/snapback]​


Is that a challenge??? *YET* is the keyword..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...










how many fish sites do you mod and how many fish have you owned?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Cichlid Madness.com a good forum? Is it worth joining? Depending on what ya'll say I might join. I visited it a bit, and it reminds me of this forum by the set-up. Thanks for your opinions.
~Taylor~


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

CM is a very good site


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i highly recommand aquapetsuk.com or cichlidmadness.

approved by thePACK


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i highly recommand aquapetsuk.com or cichlidmadness.
> 
> approved by thePACK
> [snapback]943053[/snapback]​


Aqua-PetsUK









and yes CM is a very good site


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

I joined 5 forums and this forum is the best by far!!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


That's gotta STING!!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thePACK said:


> i highly recommand aquapetsuk.com or cichlidmadness.
> 
> approved by thePACK
> [snapback]943052[/snapback]​


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Drew,
Are you a moderator at Oscarfish.com? If you are, is there anyway you can check into this? I'm gonna go join Cichlid Madness right now with the same username. As good as it sounds, I'll probably even forger about Oscarfish.com!








~Taylor~


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

taylorhedrich said:


> Drew,
> Are you a moderator at Oscarfish.com? If you are, is there anyway you can check into this? I'm gonna go join Cichlid Madness right now with the same username. As good as it sounds, I'll probably even forger about Oscarfish.com!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, no, I'm not a moderator at oscarfish.com, thankfully.

I am an admin at cichlidmadness, though.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

drew is just some noob that runs a crappy site called cichlidmadness :x

jk...cichlid madness is one of the best cichlid forums on the net







sure beats the hell out of oscarfish. and drew doesn't moderate it...he pwns it ;x


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
Just joined CM. Looks cool, athough I didn't look around much. Gotta clean my Oscar tank, then I'll check it out more later. I noticed that there are a lot less members that piranha-fury. Is piranha-fury and older site or something? That raises a new question just outta curiousity. How old is this site? How old is CM? Does anyone know?
~Taylor~


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

welcome to our site..its hella better


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

doesn't really matter how many members there are. as long as you get the information that you need. cichlid madness does have less members than piranha-fury, but they're just as helpful.

i believe pfury is about 3 or 4 years old.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

CM is the best cichlid site on the interweb and aqua-petsuk is the best all round fish site on the web and as for p-fury well i am sure you can see a pattern emerging.
Dixon


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Aquapets UK sounds like it is also highly reccomended by the majority of you. I'll have to check that one out later. I still have to finish setting up my CM account such as my avatar and signature.
~Taylor~


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I stick To CM for the Dark room and What are you drinking Discussion








Theres alot of GOOD info on Cichlids. Good Stuff.

I stick here becuase, well, I want to own some Piranhas Again Goddammit!!!!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

We love owning oscars on this site.







For a short time anyway.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hey,
> Just joined CM.
> [snapback]943137[/snapback]​


YOU FOOL!

CM sucks fuckin ass







The Admins and Mods rule with an iron fist and control a global child labor ring!

YOU WILL NEVER SILENCE LA REVOLUCION!!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

crazyklown89

YOU FOOL!

CM sucks fuckin ass The Admins and Mods rule with an iron fist and control a global child labor ring!

YOU WILL NEVER SILENCE LA REVOLUCION!!















w(hat)t(he)h(eck)


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok then,
I'm not sure what that was all about crazyklown89







I thought that it was pretty diescent. Now I'm ready to check out the Aquapets UK forums, if I can just find an actual link from earlier.
~Taylor~


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Ok then,
> I'm not sure what that was all about crazyklown89
> 
> 
> ...










You poor, stupid, fool. You will rue the day you signed your soul over to Drew Poland and his minions.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Checked out aqua-petsuk.com. That is a pretty awesome site, although, once again, I just had about enough time to get my profile, signature, avatar, etc. set up, and now I'm goin to bed. And no crazyklown89, I'm not tired after a hard days work of slavery to the moderators and admins







I happened to see your name in the forum. Don't denie it :laugh: I recognized a lot of names there that are also here at piranha-fury. Everyone was holding out on me








~Taylor~


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Checked out aqua-petsuk.com. That is a pretty awesome site, although, once again, I just had about enough time to get my profile, signature, avatar, etc. set up, and now I'm goin to bed. And no crazyklown89, I'm not tired after a hard days work of slavery to the moderators and admins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man it's all a conspiracy! Don't be fooled by teh Drew and his butt buddy Mark!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown is just angsty cause hes the whipping boy.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey,
What happened at aqua-petsuk.com? It won't let me there know either. This is what it says:
This account has been suspended.
Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources.
And it is on just a black white page.







Gees, I have such bad luck!
~Taylor~


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

dude stop complaing about that site...it SUCKS ASS

as u can see how many people try to register yet it sez that the emailaddy is already BANNEd yet they have NEVER even POSTED on the SITE!!...

just Leave it BE and stay here its ALOT BETTER ANYWAYS....

and unless u do something REALLY REALLY Stupid like make fun of that f****t FILO then u can get BANNED

until then WELCOME to P-fury!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hey,
> What happened at aqua-petsuk.com? It won't let me there know either. This is what it says:
> This account has been suspended.
> Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources.
> ...


they ran out of bandwidth, its back now


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Drew said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


whoops.
dixon


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

More people post on piranha-fury than Chichlid Madness because the *** admin over at CM is irritating like skull being grind with dull buzzsaw of pain. Drew is so sick of his own sh*t that's even abandoned himself to start posting here









The few members who withstand the buzz saw make up for their low numbers by being very active and helpful, I even had one threaten to kill me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

more people post here than on CM because im a skinner.... and everyone loves a good skinner.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> more people post here than on CM because im a skinner.... and everyone loves a good skinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because you put out.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Good!!!! Aqua PetsUK is working now.







Thank god!! I thought that I just had bad luck or something.
~Taylor~


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Good!!!! Aqua PetsUK is working now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know you can put ~Taylor~ in your sig that way you won't have to type it out everytime. And yes I do see that you have it already.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Good!!!! Aqua PetsUK is working now.
> ...


Yeah thanks for the tip, it's just a habit? Is it too rediculous?


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


yes it is....im glad u got ~taylor~ IN YOUR SIG NOW


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn it crazyklown, why do you always have to cause trouble...........didnt we ban you?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn it crazyklown, why do you always have to cause trouble...........didnt we ban you?
> [snapback]944543[/snapback]​


Nope.

And believe me it surprises me as much as you though I must admit I am incredibly charming and irresistible. Like the title says, Too Tasty to Give Up. Live with it, Assman.:rasp:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im a member on aquatic predators and some other one aswell...all my posts are here

why??...all you people are great


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Damn it crazyklown, why do you always have to cause trouble...........didnt we ban you?
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Still haven't received a friggin e-mail from [email protected] I don't think I care as much anymore though, because I have been referred to all of these other forums, and they are GREAT!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> more people post here than on CM because im a skinner.... and everyone loves a good skinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, i just read your member title.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

HaHa.......yeah.............I don't get it...LOL


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh nevermind I get it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They still haven't replied my e-mail. Probably because they don't even have a reason of why I was banned. Even though I don't care about the site that much anymore now that I have these other great ones, I just want justice for being banned unrightfully. I obviously did nothing wrong if they can't give me an answer.
~Taylor~


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hyphen said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > more people post here than on CM because im a skinner.... and everyone loves a good skinner.
> ...


My hyphen one?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


No, the penis cream one.


----------



## piranahjones (Mar 17, 2005)

sucks for you


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Hey,
> What happened at aqua-petsuk.com? It won't let me there know either. This is what it says:
> This account has been suspended.
> Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources.
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh that violin player is cool. Never saw that one. LOL I guess that was a mockery, but I took it as being funny.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Oh that violin player is cool. Never saw that one. LOL I guess that was a mockery, but I took it as being funny.:rasp:
> [snapback]947309[/snapback]​


I was just messin with ya, it wasn't a mockery. The violin player cracks me up too.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey, 
You won't believe this!! I just got a very rude letter via e-mail from them. Probably one of the administrators. I was very very polite in the letter. Screw those guys. If they are gonna be like that, I'm actually really glad now that I'm not apart of their forums








~Taylor~

Ok guys, your wish came true. I'm gonna shut-up about this web site ok?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

In fact, this could probably be locked now if needed, because I got my info, and my point across well enough. Don't join this forum. Who really wants to support a forum if even the moderators are crooked?







They should be for shame.
~Taylor~


----------

